# Onkyo S3300 problem--help



## chrisolsen97 (Jul 24, 2010)

i just bought the home theater system and connected everything..but the front left and front right speakers dont put out any sound... ive tried reconnecting the wires and it doesnt do anything...any help?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcoe to TSF. :wave:

Relax and go back a few steps...

Your Onkyo will have a surround setup menu, go there and run the test tone. If you still don't hear anything from the fronts but do from the backs, connect the known good rear speakers to the front outputs. Run the test again and if you still don't hear anything and you've double-checked the wires and connections, take the unit back its defective. :upset:

If you do hear something, its the speakers. Check the wires for breaks or crimps. CHeck the connection on the speakers. Reconnect using the known good wires from the rears. If still nothing, take them back they're defective. :upset: 

Post back and let us know the results.


----------

